# Der ungewollte Kill-Switch



## Newsfeed (23 Februar 2011)

In der Server-Software Bind wurde ein Fehler entdeckt, mit dem sich der weit verbreitete Name-Server unter Umständen lahmlegen lässt. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

